# would this bother you on a new felt z85?



## trav16 (Jul 27, 2011)

I've noticed that there is a dent/chip on the edge of the BB shell on my new z85. Its never been wrecked and has all of the paint there which leads me to believe the shell came that way when it was welded. Its only been ridden less than 50 miles so far and this is bothering me that it would pass QC like this. I wanted to get others opinions to see what they thought about it before hitting up the LBS. Pictures below. Thanks.

View attachment 283162
View attachment 283163
View attachment 283164


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Would that bother me?? No.
How long is the mark, 1/4"?

Look at it from Felts' perspective. Should they scrap the whole frame because of a small nick? There is no way that tiny blemish will hurt the performance or longevity of the frame.

I wouldn't go to the LBS with it, you'll earn a label you might not like.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

It wouldn't bother me on a Felt... or any other bike. It doesn't affect fit, form, or function so no reason for QC to reject it. 
Perhaps if it was on another part of the frame, it'd be a cosmetic issue and subject to rejection. But it's hidden by the crank. You bought it that way and didn't even notice it. No one but you will know it's there.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

If it were my bike I wouldn't worry about it at all. With that said, since you are worried about it I say show it to the LBS. That's what they are there for. It's your $...


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Small imperfections such as that one are symptomatic of the imperfect world we live in.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I wouldn't have even noticed it, and if I had, it wouldn't have caused a second glance or thought.


----------



## jpfirefly (Mar 16, 2012)

No way Jose, that sort of nick could have happened anywhere (including after arriving at your LBS). If you're too self conscious about your bike looking completely perfect, you can't fully enjoy riding it.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Holy be-jesus, are you serious?! No, because I would put thousands of miles on it each year and earn a bunch more chips, scratches...

Ride it.


----------



## igotyofire (Nov 27, 2011)

This post reminds me of Cameron's dad, but its okay i don't know much about bikes.


----------

